# Anyone using bosch +4 spark plugs in their 4.2



## drexer13 (Sep 26, 2016)

I just ordered a new ignition kit from ECS Tuning, the coils are oem but the plugs that came are Bosch +4 FGR7KQEO. The car runs a lot better then before, but Im still getting misfire codes on every cylinder under load. Im just trying to rule things out and it would be very helpful someone could confirm that they are using the same plug without problems.


----------

